# Blood Games



## Coloursfall (Feb 25, 2009)

ooc here; go sign up if you haven't yet!

_Deep in the bowels of The City, is a ring of illegal Pokemon battles to the death. This crime ring is unlike anything ever experienced in The City before - Pokemon enhanced by genetic manipulations, so they are more powerful. The genes of another Pokemon make them stronger, faster, smarter, or with new moves and abilities that they would normally not be able to use. It does not normally alter their appearance in any way, so it's hard to tell those who were changed in this way from a normal Pokemon.

Battles are bloody and dangerous, and usually end in one of the combatant's deaths. Most of the Pokemon used for this were bred just for the purpose, and don't know about life outside of The City's undergrounds. It was them who named it 'The City', since they do not know of it's real name.

Will you kill all those you are forced to battle? Or be more merciful...?_

~

Agrona lifted her head, blood dripping from her scythes.  She glanced down at the nameless creature she had just killed - well, he (she?) probably _wasn't_ nameless, she just didn't care what it was.  There always seemed to be more nameless, personality-less, pointless foes than she could count - she liked to call them mooks - and was rather irritating.  They fell to fast, to easy, never putting up a fight.  It wasn't any _fun_ to kill one.  She longed for a _true_ opponent, with a name, a face, a family that would cry when they were slain.  

She licked some blood from her right scythe, and flitted towards her waiting human.  There had to be a worthy opponent _somewhere. _


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 25, 2009)

My's eyes locked on her opponent watching for signs of movement. The Machamp looked rather frightening but Machamp were known to be slow...I could outspeed it then use Air Slash scoring a Super Effective hit.

I was very good at the strategy and speedy side of battling but when it came do actually doing it I felt scared. But I had no choice to do it as my trainer like most here was a horrible person, mean and ruthless. 

I was allowed some privileges by her 'master' as she was told to call her as I could speak a little human, but not much.

As I was thinking in the air the Machamp could do nothing about her and I was almost glad to be part Togekiss. I readied herself and at the last moment thought of a better plan.

Shooting down to the ground I almost immediately dug into the ground with a deep hole, the Machamp looked around surprised at the sudden rush of air but saw nothing. His trainer was shouting at it.

I launched herself up out of the ground and hit with both Dig and Air Slash at the same time knocking out the Machamp blood spilling from the cut leftover from the Air Slash. I tried to not look at it and see the damage I had done.

'Excellent' Master said.

I almost exploded with joy until she realized that she was whispering to herself.

'Cat, you come here' Master said.

I walked over, I was called Cat by my Master as she had no name as far as Master knew.

'We've won about 20 battles today, it's a new record. I think that you should get a little something for it'

My heart leapt, what would it be?

'You will get to have 3 minutes of free time tonight, you will not run away understood?'

'Yes Master' I whispered

'Good, come with me'

I followed Master to a fenced up area, in fact even above so I could not fly away.

'You are to spend your freetime here, understood?'

'Yes Master'

'Your time starts now'


----------



## Mewtwo (Feb 25, 2009)

Moonlight had sweat dripping down her entire body. The Flygon in front of her was nearly beat. Moonlight hated to do this, but she swept forward like a blur and killed the Flygon with a swift bite to the neck. Moonlight had to kill her opponent, or else her Master would punish her and hurt her. Moonlight had to get away from the Flygon quickly, and not look back, as she was hemophobic((like I am in real life)). This not only helped Moonlight, it made her look vicious. She trotted back toward her Master.


----------



## Dragon (Feb 25, 2009)

Storm glared at the second-rate Pokechow in front of her. Alright, she could kill a Wailord more than thirty times her size, fight a two on one and kill her opponents or seriously injure them, but she couldn't get rid of this.. _dung?_

With a growl, Storm picked a pellet out of the shallow bowl. It was either eat or starve, and she didn't want to die yet. Tasteless and disgusting they may be, but they would keep her alive for a while.

"Right, lizard, let's go. You're to fight in an hour. Three matches five minutes after the end of each." Her owner, Storm snorted at that, popped in and yelled something at her. Storm had learned to block out everything he said, it was usually about combat training or a fight anyways. 

Meaning she had to train until the match. Great. Storm nodded slightly, moving to leave the room.


----------



## Arcanine (Feb 25, 2009)

The Dragonite was humongous. After all, the Wailord genes he had had to show on something. _So this means I can probably outspeed him._

Freezing his feet on the ground (for he was so big he couldn't fly), Kenshi prepared a mixed element bite (or Frostfire Crunch as he liked to call it). He smiled while doing this, mostly out of irony. He remembered the first time he showed it to the unworthy boy that called himself 'Master'. After all the training he had put in mixing Crunch, Fire Fang and Ice Fang, the kid acted like he had remembered it.

Kenshi put all of his anger on the attack, and as usual the opponent fell, not handling the loss of blood. _It's not hard to outspeed anyone, actually._

"Kenshi, come now." He followed his 'master', stepping carefully not to get in front of him. When they were alone in the street, the boy kicked Kenshi in the ribs, and the Arcanine faked to be in suffering and fell. "You took too long to finish the battle. You know what happens if we get late to enter the tournament, don't you?" Kenshi faked to be painfully getting up.

"Yes, Master. I'm sorry." He then followed the boy to the tournament grounds. He was just a boy, but had more painful ways than a kick to punish Kenshi.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Feb 25, 2009)

Karg's opponent this time was a strange one, but not particularly strong, an Espeon, which Karg's master said was supposed to have Typhlosion genes. Karg was convinced by the streams of fire, but that didn't bother him at all. Nothing in the arena could, really, especially after the blood haze descended on his mind.

He began running at his opponent, but instead leapt up and flew, using magnetism. The most frightening of his abilities, at least, that's what master said. Clearly his opponent didn't know of this. Looking up, the Espeon only saw two horns and a plate of steel coming down on it. 

Karg leapt back, and then grasped his opponent, plunging his claws deep into the Espeon's torso. He raised it into the air, and then ran electricity through his claws. The Espeon flailed for about half a minute, then stopped. Karg viciously threw the corpse at the arena wall. He raised his hands in victory.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Feb 25, 2009)

Although the Gyarados was much bigger than him, Mawlrath couldn't say it stood much of a chance.

Sure, it could bite him, but his steel body would deflect most of the blow. However, water might be a problem. Fortunately he would be able to stomp down on the Gyarados's body, and then it would possibly be doom.

Now the Gyarados was rushing at him with an Aqua Tail. He dug his claws into the ground and hardened his steel body, taking damage but a bit less than he would have.


----------



## Darksong (Feb 25, 2009)

Flash looked back at her owner, then at the Pinsir in font of her. She shook her head and gave a laughing sound that seemed to say, "Are you _kidding me?_"

The Pinsir leaped at her, horns forward, and at that moment, Flash realized it had rather hard skin. It almost gripped her, but with her vastly superior speed, the Flareon ducked under and came back around with a Flame Wheel to its back. As the Pinsir swirled around, Flash powered herself up with a Swords Dance.

((Sorry, got to go, so I stopped my post early))


----------



## Sylph (Feb 25, 2009)

Pathetic.

That was all there was to say about my opponent. The pokemon that stood before me was a average ratata that had the genes of a houndour. I shake my head at the very thought.

This was an insult on my very skill.

I look over my shoulder and glare at the human that claims to own me. How he believes that, I don't know, but I'll humour him for today. For Today.

The Ratata lunges at me, with fire on it's fangs. I sigh and lift my hand, a purple glow surrounding my hand. One quick Psychic, and the deed was done.

It's quite interesting what pokemon look like when their brain have just been crushed within their skull. Blood oozing out of their ears, a glassy look in their eyes, and a look of shock and confusion on their face.

I turn away from my opponent and glide back over to the human, stopping just behind him.

"Not bad Ming. You could have done more damage and made it bloodier. This was too quick for my taste."

I look at her, a sly smirk on my face. He stares at me before grabbing my arm, glaring at me.

"Don't start acting all high and mighty with me, you little welp. I own you. You do what I tell you too"

As tempting as it was to crush his mind right there, I restrain myself to only speak through my mind into his.

_You don't own me. Nothing can keep me here and nothing can stop from killing you when I wish. My mate is dead and my babies are gone. You have nothing, you worthless flesh bag. Now unhand me before you dirty my dress. _

One couldn't clock how fast he let go of my arm, fear in his eyes. Seems he realizes what he is dealing with. The monster he created. I believe he now fears my power.

This should prove to be useful in the future.


----------



## Thorne (Feb 25, 2009)

((Moon-Panther and Eeveeskitty, would you mind to write in third-person instead of first? It really bugs me out, and it seems out of place in a RP like this))

Valentin sat leaning on a wall in the little room he was locked into, trying to sleep, but he couldn't. Orders of killing his enemies echoed through his head. "_Is my life going to be like this forever?_" he thought, "_That's not right, a life isn't meant to be about taking the life of others_" Suddenly his right leg began twitching, which turned into a violent seizure, which just stopped in a flash, as sudden as it began. Valentin let out a sigh and tried to sleep once again.


----------



## Dragon (Feb 25, 2009)

Storm padded into the 'training room'. Hah, that was a joke. The room was little more than an empty room with a sack stuffed with cotton laying in the corner. It also doubled as her sleeping area. 

_Well, might as kick the sack around to amuse the human,_ Storm thought. _As long as he doesn't use the electric thing-_

"Alright, lizard, your match is up." Storm hissed. That wasn't an hour..? "The match ahead of ours was quickly finished. The crowd wants to see more blood, so we're going ahead." The human held up a metal ring, and Storm winced inwardly. 

"Right, I'm moving," she muttered, and made her way to the stage. Always the same stage. Storm glared at her opponent, a... Yanmega. With sparking wings... Must have some electric genes. A bell clanged, and Storm jumped towards the hovering dragonfly, her teeth crackling with fire. She landed a bite on the Yanmega's abdomen, receiving a powerful shock in return.

Fine. If the humans wanted blood, they'd get it. With a roar, Storm tore at the bug's wing with a claw surrounded by dark aura.. Shadow Claw. The Yanmega screeched in a high-pitched voice and slammed into the ground. Still moving. Storm leered over her opponent, deciding to draw the match out as long as possible.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Feb 25, 2009)

_You lose._

Fero looked down at the pokemon he had just killed. It was a measly Leafeon whose genes had been combined with a Flareon to protect its weaknesses. Hardly a match for him. It tried to attack from a distance, not realizing that Fero had the DNA of a Garchomp hidden within him. One Dig and six Cross Poisons later, it was over.

_Where can I find a worthy opponent,_ he thought, _One that will push me to my absolute limits and show me the true thrill of battle_

_I do wonder if such an enemy exists,_ he thought, slinking out of the arena and back to his nest.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Feb 26, 2009)

The bloodthirsty crowds cheered. As Karg was about to walk out, though, he heard something else behind him. He turned to see another opponent. A very strong gust blew, flames following on it's heels. A Shiftry stood there. 

_Two in a row. Hahaha, this'll be fun._, Karg thought, the blood on his claws not dry yet.

So far, he deduced some sort of fire-type, again, for the mutagen. Karg glided upward magnetically again, and dived down at the Shiftry, who was still dispersing fire with it's leafy hands. Karg lowered his head. He hit something, but it wasn't the Shiftry. His head pounded the ground, and as he got up, he was struck by something. It rattled his body, indicating some fighting-type as well. 

_Blaziken. Or something._, Karg thought.

He flicked his tail around, which swept the Shiftry off it's feet. Karg then fully recovered his senses before turning around. A flurry of leaves rushed his way. They smashed at his body, but it wasn't anything terrible like the Shiftry's physical blows. He discharged and zapped many of them out of the air after a moment. He then turned the electricity towards the Shiftry, which received a good shock, but also nothing that would finish it anytime soon. Karg stopped when he saw this. He flew up and this time drew his claws on the Shiftry as he dived. He ended up swiping at air, but was able to quickly recover and get some good hits on his opponent. The Shiftry leapt back. They faced each other.

((When can we fight each other? =P ))


----------



## Mewtwo (Feb 26, 2009)

((





link008 said:


> ((When can we fight each other? =P ))


))


----------



## Coloursfall (Feb 26, 2009)

((soon, soon.  Direct all OOC to the OOC thread, though.  You can decide who you want to fight once we start there, if you like))

Agrona landed lightly on her human's shoulder, her wings buzzing occasionally.  He was proud of her, he said.  She would get good food today, he said.  She flicked her wings and wondered what it'd be like to chop his head off. 

He carried her down to the entrance to the underground complex that the Pokemon lived in and opened the heavy iron door, and shook her off his shoulder, shooing her down the passage.  When the door clanged shut, it was dark.  She puffed out a small purple fireball that hovered just before her, which illuminated the way to the depths of the Undercity, where they lived all together.  She passed a large plaque as she flew into the massive underground city, glancing up at it's familiar words - some of the more... Hopeful Pokemon had painted it. The humans didn't know it existed, since they never came down here.

In messy green paint on the wall, five words stood out in foot-tall letters.

'All Pokemon Are Created Equal'

What a laugh.  Agrona snorted and hovered inside.  She knew that the fights would be over soon, and the doors locked for the night.


----------



## Darksong (Feb 26, 2009)

Finally, Flash jumped in with a Slash, and then another right after that. Both of them had been aimed at the Pinsir's face. Now that there was an open wound, and it was in shock, it was time for the _real_ fun to start.

The Flareon used her Flamethrower attack directly at the Pinsir's face. It screamed in pain, and while it was distracted, Flash used Swords Dance again. Her cream-colored tail and mane seemed to glow golden, and she aimed a final Slash at the Pinsir, except horizontal, clawing it directly through the heart. She grinned and chuckled as its cry of agony lowered to a dying whisper.


----------



## allitersonance (Feb 26, 2009)

Steel-types.

Usually, they would be considered the worst kind of opponent for a pokemon like Weaver. They shrugged off any of her poison-type attacks, resisted any of her mental _and _physical attacks, and this one happened to be faster than her. Or at least, he had been, but her constant running and dancing around had brought up her speed to match his.

Undoubtedly her opponent's trainer thought that he must've provoked her trainer into trying to prove a point. She might have believed that, as well, had this particular steel-type not been an empoleon. A fire-breathing empoleon that could fly, perhaps, but an empoleon nonetheless.

Scorched remains of webbing may have been scattered all over the floor, and perhaps the light burns on her back were more than the light scratches she'd managed to score on the empoleon's skin, but the empoleon had burns of his own - electrical burns. They were only light ones, of course - she'd attacked him early in the battle, and found that any electricity she charged was discharged directly into his body every time she touched him. Since then, the empoleon had been keeping her at a distance with flames and blasts of water, but the entire time, she'd been charging up so much electricity she couldn't even keep still any more without shaking violently.

Naturally, she could just release the energy from here, but the last time she had done that, he'd managed to throw up an invisible shield in time. No, she'd have to go for something else. Something she didn't have to keep still to focus on - she knew she'd be incapable of it right now.

As flames flickered within the empoleon's beak, Weaver's body darkened and melted into the shadows. Of course, the empoleon spewed the flames at the shadow, but it was already gone by the time the flames licked the dirt, and she circled around him, feeling the transparent shield blocking her path. She leapt from the shadows, continuing to circle the shield until she felt it disappear. Then she lunged.

The empoleon didn't have time to even call forth another flamethrower before her leg grazed his metal blade. Immediately, all of the electricity she'd stored in her body shot through her leg and into the empoleon's body. His scream punctuated a great flash that blinded Weaver, and she felt a great fire on her leg.

With a gasp, she pulled away, though the electricity had already left her. She looked down at her leg - burned, of course, but the pattern was more similar to an electrical burn. She'd tried to send too much electricity through too little space, and she'd gotten punished for it. Perhaps she should have simply released the energy where she stood.

But then it wouldn't have been nearly so dramatic, and the empoleon would likely not have been taken down in this single shot. Not only defeated, but dead, she could see. The empoleon's chest wasn't moving. Gingerly keeping one leg off the ground and out of the way, she walked over to him and began to feed, tearing off the softer part of his flesh to get at the insides - or more accurately, sucking out the blood.

Naturally, the crowd cheered.

-

"That was great, Weaver." Master sighed, a grin still on his face. "I know that leg hurts and I shouldn't be celebrating it, but it looked so _cool_! I should've brought Brother to see it."

He was spraying her leg with that strange stinging liquid, the one that quickened her healing so much that her leg would be back to normal within the hour. It was an expensive medicine, but it could heal nearly anything. Soon her burnt flesh would fall off, replaced by the newly-regenerated leg. She could regenerate a leg herself, easily, but this was much faster and less painful. Master wanted her to be in her best shape before every battle.

"Don't be running around for twenty minutes and send it down one leg again. I know you can take a thunder and send it down all eight, but even you have your limits. If you'd let the battle go on for another five, that leg would be gone." He patted her on the head. "But that was good. I'll bring you a treat tomorrow. A live yanmega, I think. You don't mind if I silk you then, do you?"

"It's fine," she said. She didn't speak unless he asked her a question, because that just wasn't done. And she wouldn't refuse him, either. Master was a good person.

"Good. Now, come on, you should get some rest." He stood up, and walked alongside her to the entrance of the Undercity. Upon arrival, she stopped and looked up at him.

"See ya." He pulled open the iron door, stepping back to let her through. She scuttled down the steps, hearing a second farewell follow her down the stairs.

Indeed, Master was kind. She was lucky to have him.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Feb 26, 2009)

Mawlrath took a swift stomp at the Gyarados's middle. There was a loud _crack,_ and it lay nearly paralyzed. Just a bit more to kill it.

He knew he was hurt. That had been a fierce Aqua Tail. Had it been combined with a Swampert or something? He squinted one eye with the pain that resounded through his leg. It had been the same one with which he had stomped.

Was this Pokemon Steel-type too?

No time for that. He used all his focus into a Psychic, practically slicing at the Gyarados's mind. Even after that, it seemed nearly invulnerable.

This would be tougher than he thought.

A silver energy gathered around one of his right legs. It seemed to harden greatly, and he took one last stamp at his opponent's neck with a fully-charged Meteor Mash.

Its eyes were frozen open.

He turned expectantly to his Trainer with a confident look.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Feb 26, 2009)

((Where are my manners? Will pay attention for when we start fighting each other.))

Karg, as usual, made the first move. He simply ran at the Shiftry. Flames were fanned his way. He swept through them with his arms, gritting his teeth against the heat. Karg raised a hand, and then brought it down on the Shiftry, and then make a quick series of swipes. He then saw a leafy hand move towards him. Karg quickly turned and swatted it away with his tail, though that still hurt a bit. He then retaliated, using the energy from the Shiftry's punch to swing his tail again with far more force. The Shiftry was simply knocked aside. Karg glided over to it and stomped it's head in, causing a satisfying pop. 

Once again, Karg raised an arm in victory. The crowd went wild. The gate at one end of the arena opened up, and Karg walked though, tired, battered, and blood stained. He spotted his master, a stiff-necked man who was always concerned with money. He took his winnings from another man, and then walked off, beckoning Karg to follow, which Karg did, having little choice in the matter.

"Wonderful show out there, ah, Karg.", master said, a bit of absentmindedness in his tone, "Go now, there's no more bloodshed today."

Karg did just that, heading to the passage to the Undercity, a messy yet vibrant place where the Pokemon, had to, live. He yanked open the heavy iron door, then closed it behind him. A small orb of light shone in the distance, flittering away. Karg floated upward, then flew after it, finding navigation down here difficult.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Feb 26, 2009)

"Fero!"

The Drapion turned around to see his master, and said: "What is it now? Was my kill not pleasing enough for your standards?"

"No, but I do want to know why you walked out of there."

Fero snarled, "Why? Simple: I had finished my killings for that day, and I didn't want to bore the crowd. Is that not reason enough?"

He crouched down, claws extended. "Bear in mind that you also lie on my claw's edge. If I ever were to grow tired of your blathering, you..." He closed his claws sharply, "Would cease to exist."

Fero could tell his bluff had worked. His master was biting back what Fero guessed was a sharp retort. "Fine," the human said, "Just go back to your nest and heal up for the next battle."

"As you wish, _master._" Fero said, his voice filled with undisguised hatred.

_Humans. Why Arceus wanted us to submit to these creatures I'll never know._


----------



## Sylph (Feb 26, 2009)

Ming looks over her shoulder at the human, waiting for him to open the door to the undercity. She has grown bored of the surface and wishes to return to her resting place. The human quickly opens the door for her, the fear inflicted before still in his eyes.

"Get in there before I decide to correct you on your behavoir"

She look over at him, her purple eyes looking into his soulless ones. she narrows her eyes and grin darkly at him, raising her hand. He floats in the air, scratching at his throat for air. Ming watches him twist in the air for a few moments before letting him fall to the ground. She then slips into through the door, connecting to his mind on her way.

_You can't hurt me._

She listens for the door to shut before descending further into the cavern. She glances at the wall with the words with little interest, gliding by them.

"These battles need to stop...before my children are thrown into this hell...but how..."


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 26, 2009)

This was unfair.

There was Serene Grace, trapped in the gloomy underground when other Pokemon up above were happy and were loved and fed well. 

Why had she been chosen out of her Skitty litter? Because she wasn't so girly? She doubted that, that was no reason. Maybe because she had better speed and attacking stats even without Togekiss genes? Serene Grace had no idea at all.

What was the point of fighting? To please Master? But Master doesn't deserve it Serene Grace thought. She had never before thought such thoughts, she was her Master's servant, well slave actually.

Thinking of fleeing Serene Grace got ready for Master to come back. An evil that only a Delcatty would have felt surged through her, ready to fight.

Master only had one Pokemon so the second Serene Grace destroyed her Master Ball(her Master was very cheapskate and was a robber) then Master would be up to the overworld in less than a second as Pokemon were needed to be down here.

The plan seemed as usual, clever and cunn but of course when it came to it the pressure built up quick.

_The plan will work. It will be a success and it will not fail._

Trying to convince herself Serene Grace readied, Master was due to come any second...

Master came into sight but Serene Grace was not in Master's sight.

Serene Grace half unwillingly used a Pay Day as it was a weak attack with a big payoff that wouldn't kill her. Master was out cold and more coins were now gathered in her Pokemon Card(her bank) at least she had the money now to afford another Pokemon and DNA injection.

Serene Grace took her Master Ball and fled to a dark alley where she would not be seen. She careful not to absorb herself in the ball attacked it with a Aura Sphere.

Nothing happened.

She tried Air Slash.

Nothing happened.

After trying every attack she knew Serene Grace couldn't find a way to destroy the damn thing.

But then she realized that Pokemon could only be released above the ground.

Serene Grace flew up up up, and then used Dig which dug her out of the underground.

Her eyes were dazzled.

The busy, crowded, happy streets of Rainbow Road(fwee!) surrounded her eyes. Serene Grace had forgotten it was the Rainbow Festival of Colour since she was in the underground for years.

The shining sun was a wonderful, warm, glowing light and the surrounding trees were so natural and...colourful.

The underground was a dull gray place and with all colour worn out of torn Serene Grace never really saw colour. But it was everywhere here.

The red, orange, yellow, blue, green, pink and purple shirts of the children caught Serene Grace's eye and she let her eyes feast on what she hadn't seen in more than 5 years.

The flags flying around in the wind with tiny versions of them in some children's hands waving them...

But best of all there was a big painted rainbow on a wall as high as a 50 story building. 

It stood there showing off it's magnificence to the world, towering over everything. All around children on stools and chairs were painting around it and higher up adults were painting on ladders and even on moving platforms.

Some people painted underwater life. Horsea swimming around, Clamperl lying at the bottom of the sea, schools of Magikarp and Feebas and a big Milotic in the middle of it.

Some painted fields and fields of playing Pokemon like Miltank chomping on grass, Tauros running around in herds, Mareep also eating grass, Chatot singing in the trees and Pikachu running happily around chasing each other.

It was all so happy and it took Serene Grace around 3 hours to adjust to the light and colour and take in all the rainbows so if she ever had to go back down she would remember and her will would bring her back up here.

Finally Serene Grace flew off, watching the festival until it disappeared into the distance.

Serene Grace had heard of the world's best cat Pokemon master living in Rainbow City and since Rainbow City appeared to be here(she had never seen so much colour)so she flew on and on. Also it was known among some Pokemon that she lived in a big house near the sea so she flew in that direction. 

'Rainbow City had to be one of the biggest cities ever' Serene Grace thought while flying, 'it's taking ages to cross'

Finally she spotted the lone house near the sea that had to be the little cat Pokemon Master's.

When she was closer she saw that at least 10 of each feline like Pokemon lived here. Meowth, Skitty, Espeon, she had them all.

And all of them were happy, smiling.

Serene Grace tried to smile, she managed it but her cheeks felt stretched as if she had forgotten how to smile.

Finally Serene Grace reached the house which now seemed even bigger than it seemed before.

Serene Grace walked in nervously.

((Wow, long post. I just got caught up in writing, I love to write~ And don't complain that it was to easy to escape etc because Serene Grace is going to be sent back unless anyone wants to meet me here or something or other))


----------



## Dragon (Feb 26, 2009)

Storm leered down at the Yanmega, and used a Fire Fang to bite off one leg. It screeched, obviously, and clear stuff started to drain out of the stump. Storm snorted. Didn't even have real blood...

Another Fire Fang severed the next leg. The Yanmega released a shockwave, surprising Storm. If it thought it could beat her now... Storm dissapeared, and appeared behind the bug. She slammed her shoulder into it, Pursuit. And another Shadow Claw tot he abdomen...

The Yanmega released a stronger shockwave, directly aimed towards Storm. She roared and loosed a Flamethrower into its face, completely burning off one compound eye. 

And the heartless crowd cheered.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Feb 27, 2009)

All the Infernape around her giggled insanely as yet another fake dissolved beneath her claws.

Scissors growled in annoyance. She hated the damn thing; it kept using Double Team and throwing her Fire Punches. It obviously had something fast in it; it was faster than her, despite her rigorous training to build speed. Her armor was already scorched with black spots, and one of her useless wings had a hole singed in it.

_If that thing lets its guard down for one second... oh, I'll get it. I'll kill it brutally._

They all used another Fire Punch, once again hitting the tip of her abdomen as she instincively raised it to protect the vulnerable black skin higher up. She looked worridly at this area; the armor was beginning to melt.

It put up a Protect, as the clones around it were dwindling in numbers. She knew why it didn't just make more. In its concentration, she would kill it.

_Feint,_ she thought. It was a technique she rarely used. She racked her brains for it, finding it with relief. She patiently waited, pretending to be looking down at the ground and panting with exhaustion. She was really waiting for it to let down the shield.

And it did. She registered that fact in a split second, and in another, she had slammed her pincher into its chest. With satisfaction, she caught the real one this time, and the other clones dissolved without a trace. This was its downfall; it had good offense and was speedy, but was poorly armored, and once hit it got shocked for a while.

She took that while to her advantage, and took its almost unnoticeable neck in her claw, feeling the weak bones snap with satisfaction, and watching it slump to the floor.

She placed her small foot on it and stood on top of the fallen bastard, looking into the applauding crowd. Two faces stuck out. The first was a scowling one, which she guessed belonged to the Infernape's master. And the other was applauding the loudest and looked very happy; that was her master. Scissors wasn't exactly pampered, but her master was a good one. He fed her good food, unlike the scraps she had seen some feed their Pokemon. He concentrated on her training and keeping up her fitness, but let her rest when she got very tired, which was perfect for her. And he tended to her wounds when they got worse than small bruises or mere scratches on her armor that could be polished off, although she never bothered to. She liked them, as they showed how tough she was.

Master jumped out of the crowd to her side. "Good job, Scissors," he said with a smile. "Let's go home for the day; those burns look pretty bad."

She just nodded in agreement. She was very tired, and felt that she had worked enough for today. She tried to atleast win five battles a day, except when she got bad injuries, in which case she excused herself. She knew it wouldn't be good for her health if she died.

This goal was really pretty easy for her. She had only almost lost one match, which had been against a particularly tough Charizard that had had gene enhancements galore, since his owner had been very rich. Of course, she hadn't lost any, as the losers were almost always killed. Humans seemed to like gore that way; it had rubbed off on her, and she now felt grim pride too when she won.


----------



## Dragon (Feb 27, 2009)

The Yanmega seemed to grin at Storm, and suddenly, all the lights went out. Or more accurately, all the light bulbs burned out. A bolt of electricity lanced into her back, and she fell to the cheap stone floor. The crowd, unable to see, mumbled among themselves as the dim backup lights came on. Not that it mattered to the partially Dark type Salamence. Struggling back up, Storm felt more stinging zaps on her forelegs, the stupid bug had gotten her with a few Thunder Fangs.

_Bring it,_ Storm thought, and shards of ice rose out of the ground and buried themselves in the Yanmega's side. Special attacks took more energy, but were generally worth it.. With a small snort, Storm dashed forwards for another Dragon Claw. Whatever the Yanmega was enhanced with was slow, or maybe it was just slow. Didn't matter. 

The Dragon Claw ripped off another leg, and the Yanmega collapsed, unable to stand. Storm thought she might as well finish it, it wouldn't be able to fight after anyways.. and took a Thunder to her tail, blowing the tip of it right off. Storm put her head up and roared, causing most of the crowd to jump. 

_Right, that's it._ Another Dragon Claw... The Yanmega's clear blood pooled around its fallen form, and Storm padded away. The crowd roared. As usual, the human only cared about her injuries, and it was back to practice.. Well, she'd probably get a two minute break, at the most.


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 27, 2009)

The little cat Pokemon master was very short but also very skinny but not nearly as skinny as Serene Grace. She had a kind face and her bright blue eyes sparkled as she hurried over to the door to see who had just entered.

She looked around spotting no one and nearly closed the door before seeing Serene Grace. As soon as she was her she started screaming but seemed to control herself after a while and let Serene Grace in.

She introduced herself to be Ellie Gance and Serene Grace introduced herself as well with the English she knew.

Ellie gave Serene Grace some Poffins. She looked at them strangely, she had never eaten Poffins but they smelled how Pokeblocks did(as she was underground for so long that Sinnoh was discovered without her knowing) back in the day.

Scoffing them down Serene Grace told her tale, of the underground, of the harsh battles. Ellie listened quietly fiddling with her fingers.

Serene Grace felt a strange pull. What could it be? Ellie screamed again.

'It's the underground pull!' she shouted 'You're going to be pulled back underground because you haven't destroyed your Master Ball yet!'

Serene Grace started to fight but it was no use, the pull got stronger and stronger and Serene Grace got weaker and weaker, there was no getting away for now.

Serene Grace held out her paw, her Master Ball was there, perfect.

'Kill...Pokeball...then...me...come...back...' Serene Grace whispered while gliding away her invisible wings nearly taking flight. 'Please...Ellie'

Ellie was pleased Serene Grace had remembered her name and answered 'Yes, I will destroy the Master Ball, in fact I can transfer you from your Master's command to mine making you MY Pokemon.' 

'Okay...' was all Serene Grace could say before she took off in the wind, as not to feel more strain and pain from the pulling.

She dove through the ground and finally the pulling stopped and Serene Grace was comfortable, Psychically at least.

'Welcome back Delcatty' Master said angrily. 'I may not have proof of your disobedience but everyone will know one day of your betrayal...'


----------



## Coloursfall (Feb 27, 2009)

Agrona perched on a rock that stuck out of the wall near the ceiling of the huge complex, folding her wings and scythes into place.  The fireball hovered about her head, and she watched it with sharp eyes.  Fire was interesting.  It hurt her if she touched it, even breathing too much out at once, but it was pretty and bright.  The little orb hovered a few inches above Agrona's head, gleaming a pale purplish colour, like a tiny moon gotten too close.  Something in her chest stirred, uncoiling in her breast.  She howled, her voice scratchy and like a swarm of insects, but she howled.  It felt good, free,_ alive._

After she had finished, the ball dissipated, and she swiveled her head downwards, staring down at the masses below her.  They would fall soon enough as well, like all the rest.  She seemed to always get the weak opponents, and she suspected that was because the humans liked seeing her skin them as they screamed in pain.  She wondered what killing a human would be like.


----------



## Music Dragon (Feb 27, 2009)

_There is no need to be so judgemental,_ echoed a posh and somewhat apologetic voice inside Agrona's head. The telepathic message came from a Xatu, standing tall and motionless somewhere below her, near the edge of the crowd. Despite the bustling noise from the shapeless mass of creatures moving about below, his words came through crystal-clear. His eyes were locked upon hers, glowing weakly with psychic energy, but other than them there was nothing that even made him seem alive; he was as animate as a statue, and if it wasn't for the telepathy, he might as well have been one. The Pokémon surrounding him seemed to take no notice of him, mostly because they were preoccupied with other things, but also because he was so insignificant as to be nearly invisible. Not even a Scyther perched by the ceiling could have singled him out if it tried to; but now he was reaching into Agrona's mind, talking to her, staring at her, and that made quite a difference.

_You don't even know me. It is a shame will grow so angry..._


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Feb 28, 2009)

A faint sound pierced the low drone of the crowd of Pokemon returning to their homes, or perhaps just bustling about without much of a reason. Like many things, Karg ignored it. He levitated above the crowd, as he would never squeeze past it, and quickly flew back to his own quarters, touching down exhausted. He headed in. Into what wasn't more than a concrete box. There were a few sheets of metal lined up against one wall, but not enough, meaning Karg would need to scavenge for more later. For now, he laid down on the floor and rested, knowing another battle wouldn't come for a while.

_Master always makes sure the odds are in our favor, which they probably aren't now..._, he thought.


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 28, 2009)

((Hmm...any idea if we can battle each other? If so where could we meet?))

Serene Grace worked up a plan. She would wait until Ellie had destroyed the Master Ball letting her free and also transferring her data to Ellie's Pokemon record. And Ellie was nice and would let her go anywhere! It would be great.

Everything in the Underground was as usual gray and dull, it was even worse than usual as Serene Grace had just seen Sunlight and Bright Colours.

She wished for the Rainbow Festival to magically appear down here but it was hopeless, it would be destroyed in the fierce and bloody battles down here. 

'Delcatty, come' Master called.

Serene Grace sighed and walked over.

'As a punishment you will be fighting the most powerful Pokemon trainer registered underground which is a trainer by the name of ??? as she is unknown and in the shadows and as far as we know nameless. I have told ??? to use her Machamp as I am sure it will be merciless to you. Also from now on I will call ??? Markie as ??? is three question marks. Understood?'

'Yes Master' I noticed I hated saying that more than usual and it was because it was possible to leave this all soon...

'We will be battling tomorrow, so Delcatty get some rest, winning would be great for my record but if you lose then it is served as your punishment.' Master said with a mean grimace.

Serene Grace curled up in a ball outside while Master entered a the Underground hotel. Thinking of warm blankets and cozy pillows Serene Grace just couldn't go to sleep this day but she knew she needed her sleep...

What if she was to steal a pillow? Her inner Togekiss told her no, that it was too mean but Serene Grace had her own plans. She could steal some food as well, just one apple would be GREAT but she'd save it till just before the battle because she would need her energy.

Serene Grace thought of WHO to steal from, who was the meanest of the mean. Then it hit her.

Serene Grace flew up up up, the many stories of the only hotel underground were flying by as Serene Grace tried to spot the right number...144, 145, 146...they were close...

196!

Serene Grace slowed down and swooped quietly through the window quiet as a cat Pokemon with Togekiss genes.

She snuck over, seeing what she was looking for with her cat eyes which could see through the darkness.

There was a collection of the most prised pillows and blankets in the whole underground. And beside them on the table was the Golden Apple, the best food for battles, it was like a drug...it made you too strong and can be dangerous...but what would be the harm, Golden Apples weren't as strong a drug as most and were allowed so...why not?

Serene Grace snuck over, slightly levitated so she wouldn't set off the robber alarm and grabbed the Golden Apple. It was one of only Five in the underground and they all belonged to Markie. She would only however need one so Serene Grace got one pillow and blanket and was off.

Down down down, now she was trying to get down to the ground. Serene Grace landed with a plomp so quiet it could only be heard with a sound detecter.

Flying to her sleeping spot's entrence(a small abandoned and boarded up room which Delcatty had got to by Dig) she walked through it to the small room. She was lucky to find this place as it was nice and enclosed and no one else knew about it, it was also in one corner of the underground and was unnoticeable.

Serene Grace put her pillow on the ground(the room had nothing in it, it was just a room but it was rather safer than other Pokemon's sleeping spots). Then she put her fluffy and big pillow(big enough to fit a Charizard) in the middle of the room and slept lay down on it covering herself with the blanket. She drifted off to sleep.


----------



## Mewtwo (Feb 28, 2009)

Moonlight retreated to her sleeping place. Tommorrow, she had many battles ahead of her, even though she didn't want to. HSe lay down on the cold, hard ground with no blanket or pillow. She drifted into dreamless sleep.

((And I would like, somehow or other, to meet up with Serene, Eeveeskitty.))


----------



## Arcanine (Feb 28, 2009)

"Be glad we made it on time," Master said, looking at Kenshi. "I will punish you later." Great. Fourteen bloody battles in a row, and punishment right after. 

"You're up next," a man said, and both Kenshi and his master walked next to the arena, Kenshi jumping in as he got there. A Kangaskhan with an evil grin looked at him from across the field, anxious to taste his blood. Kenshi already knew what genes he had. Every Dragon-type had a special taste for blood, and this was no different.

Kenshi dashed and attacked with an Ice Fang, very pleased when he saw it hit wonderfully. Dragon and Flying type. This promissed to be a quick match.


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 28, 2009)

((Maybe you could find my sleeping place by some random method))

Serene woke up immediately as if an alarm had just gone off. Today was the match. Serene got her Golden Apple and put it one of her invisible, tightly folded in wings, it wouldn't fall out unless she flew. 

Serene went through the tunnel and emerged outside(well, underground outside :P) and ran to where she knew Master would be waiting.

Of course Master was there and beside her was a teenage girl, no older than 16 arms folded.

The girl grinned at her Machamp which was waiting for Serene outside of her Pokeball or as it was rumored, her Cherish Ball.

'The match will begin in one minute, please make all preparations and go onto the battle area when ready' the judge shouted.

Serene walked quickly into a small hut not caring those it was, and quickly scoffing her Golden Apple. She felt stronger, more confident and stronger, yes definitely stronger.

She walked out. Serene no longer was scared at the prospect of facing one of the most powerful trainers around.

The judge waved a flag and Serene took off so Machamp wouldn't be able to get her until she swooped down to attack. Of course she could just use moves like Aura Sphere to attack from above but it would be easier to miss and waste energy.

Serene flew down slashing Machamp with a more powerful than usual Air Slash. It hit Machamo in the stomach and left a cut which bleed. Machamp screamed in agony.

Machamp charged a Hyper Beam as Delcatty flew down again and used a Pay Day to please her Master a little more.

Machamp finished charging the Hyper Beam. She let it free knocking Serene out of the air for a second, her whole body hurt with the power.

But she didn't lose hope. Serene flew down again for another Air Slash which hit Machamp's eye. Tumbling around Machamp tried to aim a Cross Chop but missed by far.

For fun Serene launched a Water Pulse and then diving through the fountain of water with a Sucker Punch.

The Machamp looked weak and very nearly defeated but then used a Focus Blast.

Both Pokemon were now on the same level, nearly defeated.

The one to go first would win.

At the same time Serene and Machamp launched Sucker Punch/ Vaccum Wave. They both hit in midair and an explosion exploded.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Feb 28, 2009)

Scissors's master winced as he looked at the melted metal on her abdomen. It had since hardened, and therefore they couldn't just wipe it off, so she had some kind of weird stalactites down there now.

He had already cleaned off the worst of the scorch marks. They had both agreed that it was different from scratches; she would probably end up looking like some kind of test dummy for fire extinguisher if they weren't scrubbed off. They had been unsure of what to do with the hole in her wing, but decided to just leave it be, since she couldn't fly anyway and didn't know Wing Attack.

"That looks really bad," he said. "Are you sure it doesn't hurt?"

She shook her head for the millionth time. It had stung very much, but it now just felt a bit heavy. There was only a dull ache that was probably from the metal melting enough to expose the vulnerable skin underneath.

"Well, even if it doesn't, I'm not exactly sure you can have kids anymore-"

"As if I wanted brats of my own," she muttered, but she wore the tiniest of smiles. She was quite glad that her master cared enough to consider her future like that. Most would just fight there Pokemon to death, or, if they survived long enough, throw them on the street when they got too old or weak to fight or provide any use.

She had never really thought about her future before. She supposed that she would like to fight as long as she could; she hadn't had any attatchment to the world above ground, and she _liked_ fighting. It satisfied certain needs, such as the need to hunt and kill something. Even if she didn't eat afterwards, she needed to kill things to keep herself sane, and the humans couldn't waste time going above ground and catching tiny prey Pokemon for their fighters to eat. She supposed the problem of that wouldn't exist with herbivores, although that didn't matter, as she wasn't an herbivore and never would be.

But after she got too old (she was very confident that she wouldn't be killed), she wouldn't like to be abandoned. She could still have her uses. Teaching any newcomer would be worth it. They would learn a few things from her, especially if they relied on speed and offense, with good defense when they slowed down enough to be attacked. By that time, she would most definitely be a master, after years of experience.

She cleared her thoughts away and thought of the present instead. They should be going to get dinner soon, and indeed, as she thought that, her master beckoned her and went out the door. Scissors followed into the next room, which was the kitchen.

As she ate her Pokemon food (which was specially made, as Master put tiny bits of Occa berries in it to bring down her Fire weakness a bit), she looked out the wonder, and absentmindedly began to think about the fight.

_That Infernape... He was actually pretty well-trained. Wonder what I'll get next time... Hm, maybe a Charizard. Or an Absol. Yeah, those would be good opponents._


----------



## Dragon (Mar 1, 2009)

Storm looked down at the weakly twitching Houndoom. Was it a serious opponent, or was this the human's idea of a joke..? She turned around and padded back to her empty little room. Two matches, against weak excuses for Pokemon. Hah. The human.. seriously couldn't get a match against a strong, fully evolved Pokemon in all of The City? A slit of light made Storm look up.

"Up, lizard, you just got traded for a more worthy Pokemon," the human said blandly, and threw her Great Ball at her. Storm blinked at the sudden loss of movement, and thought quickly, shocked. 

_What? The human.. traded me for another Pokemon?_ She had caught a flash of green behind the male human, who only ever wore a faded red. So, a Torterra, or Leafeon? Not that it seriously mattered, she had gotten traded to another human and would fight for him or her instead. Nothing special. But maybe this one would get her in decent fights.. Or not.

((I was thinking, maybe someone could meet Storm this way? As in she gets traded to someone's owner? >_<))


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Mar 1, 2009)

Fero left his nest and was instantly greeted by his master.

"Oh good, let's get on with the battles, then."

"Can it, Scorp. Your first opponent's supposed to be a Blastoise. Your Garchomp DNA might be leaving a bit of a weak point, so stay underground for the most part."

Fero continued on. 'Very well then," he said, "but answer me this: how much do you want left of it?"

A small smile spread over the face of his master. "Just enough to be recognized."

With a wild laugh, Fero made his way to the arena.

_Just enough to be recognized, eh? I can have some_ fun _With this battle._

Fero entered to the arena, and took position on his side, sizing up his enemy.

_Big. Ridiculously big, from the looks of it. He must've been infused with the DNA of some giant pokemon. No matter. Bigger's by no means better, and if I can strike quickly and sporadically, then he'll go down._


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Mar 1, 2009)

Dragon said:


> ((I was thinking, maybe someone could meet Storm this way? As in she gets traded to someone's owner? >_<))


((Pick me! Pick me!))

Karg woke up. He had no clue how long he'd slept. In fact, there was no real way to tell time down here. Or many things. Except direction. His encounter with a special syringe of Magnemite DNA as a little Aron ensured he'd never forget which was north. But none of those mattered. Other Pokemon might go out and, try, to enjoy themselves, but Karg was, as usual, all business and flew back to the door back to the world both Pokemon and humans shared. He opened it, and went through, then found his master fairly quickly. 

"Awake? Didn't need you yet. Ah well, I guess you could come along. Need to make sure she doesn't hate you, in any case.", master said in his usual, neutral tone, showing neither respect nor disrespect

_She?_, Karg pondered.

"I guess you need to be filled in. Someone offered to trade with me. Not you, losing you would be a major blow. Another one of mine...", he explained.

Karg just noticed how master was dressed. In a black and white getup with a strip of colorful fabric hanging off his neck, what he seemed to wear to anything that wasn't a battle. Not that Karg knew anything about it. He focused on fighting, and was itching for a bout now.


----------



## Dragon (Mar 1, 2009)

((*points to link008* You're the winner~ *throws confetti*))
Storm's Great Ball was thrown down, and she came out in a seemingly empty room. A man dressed in plain black and white with a splash of colour, a scarf-like thing around his neck stood beside an Aggron. The human was probably her _new owner,_ or something.

"I was.. traded to you, then?" Storm's Weavile side came out a second, breaking into a dark grin. "Right. Otherwise I wouldn't be standing here. My other human got a worthless Pokemon, presumably." She faced the Aggron. "And if you're one of his, I guess we'll be practicing together often.."

Storm paused. It wasn't like her to be so toward humans, or other Pokemon. Likely because the human only had her, and kicked her around, so there wasn't much socializing with other Pokemon. She guessed if the human was like the last, there'd be a battle tonight.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Mar 1, 2009)

The two humans, Karg's master and the Salamence's master, shook hands. The other human went on his way with a different-looking Pokeball in hand.

"Right. You two get to know each other, I suppose. He said your name was... Storm, correct?", Karg's master told them. Without giving the Salamence, Storm, a chance to respond in any way, he continued, "You won't fight today, but you'd better perform tomorrow, for my sake. And your's"

With that Karg's master went off to a stand nearby, presumably to confirm the inevitable fight today. That rather excited Karg. A spark arched between his horns.

"I am called Karg.", Karg told Storm, "And yes, I suppose we will, but master doesn't hold such practices often. He says it's because I might accidentally shred my partner, which would, he says, land him in the hole."

He looked down and sized the Salamence up. She didn't look special at all, a very common trait down here.


----------



## Mewtwo (Mar 1, 2009)

((All right, ES, tonight leave a hole above your sleeping place, and Moonlight will find you tonight.))
Moonlight awoke to her trainer yelling. "Time to get up; your match is in one minute!" Moonlight stretched and went to the arena. _Oh, goody, an Espeon..._ she thought as the ref signaled the bettle to begin. Moonlight used Shadow Aura Ball, an attack made by combinining Shadow Ball and Aura Sphere. The Espeon didn't see it coming, and she scored a Critical Hit with it. The Espeon fired back with Ember, so she figured it was combined with Torchic or something. Moonlight used Bone Rush, which was a miss. She used Bone Rush right off the bat again, and scored a hit. The Espeon was weak now, so Moonlight used Agility to gain speed, and used Shadow Ball to finish the job. She then moved a swift bite to the neck, killing the Espeon. _Why, why do I have to do this..._


----------



## Sylph (Mar 1, 2009)

Ming glides to where she sleeps in the undercity, the smell of her mate and children still clinging to the confined space she once shared. She sits in her room and hugs her knees, her heart slowly letting her feel the pain of being alone. She reaches down and rest her hand on a piece of cloth that once warmed her babies.

"My children...I'm sorry I couldn't protect you...I wasn't strong enough...but I'm stronger now..."

He opens her mouth and breaths out a small ball of fire to light up her room, pulling the clothe closer to her chest. For a long time, she finally cries.

"My darling Roy...Why did they have to make me kill you...You were strong. You were kind. You won all your matches...so why did they make me kill you..."

She closes her eyes, falling asleep with the clothe clinged to her chest.

----

When she woke, she knew it was time to return to the human. She glides up the stairs, and waits behind the door for it to be opened. Once it was, she glides out and stops in front of the human.

"About time. You have a battle"

Ming nods and turns away from him.

Then there was a snap.

She looks down at her neck and sees a collar. She narrows her eyes and turns back to the human, her eyes glowing purple once more. The human takes out a remote and pushes a button, sending a jolt of electricity through Ming's body.

"You will behave. If you don't, You'll be punished as such. Be a good pokemon and stop acting out against me."

Ming hisses under breath, smoke wisping out.

_If this human wanted to play hard ball, then she can too....soon...soon I will kill you and save my children..._

Human points to the arena. Ming reluctantly nods and glides over to the arena, stopping when she reached her side of the field.

The other human throw a ball and released a sizable Shiftry. Ming growls, her Charizard blood boiling within her.

_It just had to be a Dark-type._

She looks over her shoulder at her 'Master' and saw the hint of humour in his eye. She sighs, shaking her head.

_This was planned..._

She takes a ready position and prepares herself for the battle ahead.

"I will not lose."


----------



## Evolutionary (Mar 1, 2009)

The battle was deemed a tie which was the closest anyone had ever gotten to beat Markie or ???. It was Midday, the battle had taken a surprisingly long time. 

'Yes...Delcatty I tied with Markie! Yeah! I totally AM GOOOODD!' Master shouted making several people stare.

'Yes Master' Serene said through she had done everything without Master's command, Master didn't like saying commands so she made Serene do the battling and the thinking.

'Delcatty, the next battle will be against Markie's little brother, who isn't that good, just a learner' Master said quietly.

'Yes Master, I will do my best Master'

Serene walked with Master to the Battle Area we were battling in next. It was the usual gray, dull walls but...

No way, it couldn't be...it was the Golden Battle Area! The walls were painted Gold and were repainted after every bloody battle. 

Serene loved it, nice colourful GOLD. Gold was one of Serene's favorite colours!

Serene looked at Markie's little brother. He was short and skinny as well and he had a belt of 6 Cherish Balls. He took out one, enlarged it and sent out a Fire/Fighting type...this would be an easy battle, a Water Pulse/Air Slash or two would do it.

Sereneflew up as usual, the better to not get hit and a Water Pulse came flying out of Serene's mouth. It hit the Infernape at full force and it stumbled but then came out, looking better than an Infernape should after being hit by Water. 

'Damnit' Serene groaned, Markie seemed to have lent some of her Pokemon to her little brother, not good.

The Infernape tried to use a Close Combat as it was Markie's bro's command but it failed, the Infernape couldn't jump high enough.

Serene used Air Slash, it did more than the Water Pulse so she decided to use it every turn unless she had to use something else.

The Infernape danced around waving it's hands like swords, it was a Swords Dance.

Serene flew down with another Air Slash...

The battle went on for a while. The Infernape was much stronger and less weak than most but Markie's brother's commands weren't thought out well and kept missing. The Air Slashes took a while to faint the Infernape but they did after a while.

A ref called 'Delcatty's trainer wins!' and the battle was over.

It was now nightfall, Serene was tired from the early morning battle so she without thinking flew towards her sleeping place after Master said her 'We won, remember come here 6 am tomorrow's.

Serene was so tired she dove into the hole leading to her base(Mewtwo, Moonlight can find the enterance hole, the inside of the sleeping area is just an empty human room) and shot through it getting rather dirty. She gazed at her fluffy pillow and blanket and was glad for them.

Serene sat on her pillow and sang, singing calmed her and made her headaches go away and it made her feel better. She didn't care if anyone heard, if anyone did hear they would fall asleep unless they were Pokemon in which case it might not work.

She hoped she wouldn't have the same wonderfully colourful dream as last time, it made her too hopeful to escape.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Mar 1, 2009)

((I'll pretend that my other posts were, like, yesterday or something, because I'm bored and _need to post_ D:))

Scissors was walking to the battle arena confidently. Her master had asked, time and time again, if she really felt that she could fight again so quickly, and even then had made her promise that if she started to feel at all like she wouldn't make it, to tell him to forfiet. She had never really seen anyone forfiet before; all the battles she had watched or, more often, fought in had been to the death. She wasn't even sure if forfiet was allowed. Still, though, she promised.

As she walked in, she saw the Spiritomb that was to be her opponent. For a second she worried if it had Shedinja DNA in it, but then remembered it was forbidden ((I would assume, since that would make it undefeatable...)). She still felt slightly stupid, however. How was one supposed to kill a ghost? She had never been faced with the problem before.

The whistle sounded, starting the match. She watched for a single moment, but it seemed quite incapable of motion, and unwilling to attack first. She knew that a simple swipe would be insufficent to hurt it; she needed to embed it with energy of any type but Fighting to hurt it. It was part Dark type if she remembered correctly, so wouldn't Bug hurt it?

Figuring the answer was yes, she raised both pinchers and ran up to the Spiritomb, cutting them down in an X shape. The X-Scissor, however, passed right through the gaseous body.

_What the-_

She barely had time to think before a bright, tantalizing light distracted her. It looked like her opponent. She reached out and swiped at it, but again her claw passed right through.

She looked over to the left and saw another one, laughing maniacally. What was this? She thought the laughing one was real, but the other looked real too... She could only attack one at a time, and if she chose the wrong one, the real one could attack.

She could be right, and the one on the left could be real, or this could all be some kind of psychological trick, as logic pointed to that one being real, but it could be an illusion to trick you into thinking it _was_ while it wasn't. So which one to attack?

After a moment, she charged at the one on the right. She hit the stone on the bottom, but again her claw passed through. She knew that the rock would atleast be solid, therefore that one was fake. She turned around again to confront the enemy, only to see no less than three identical Spiritomb laughing insanely at her.

_What do I do now?_

The solution came almost instantly; why not attack all three with a horizontal swipe through their rocks?

She tried it.

The first two remained unchanged, but the third made her claw stop when it hit, with a dull _thump._

She shook her head to clear the confusion. The crowd was laughing at her antics.

_Laugh? At me?_

She was really angry now.

_Go for the rock,_ instinct told her. _It relies on the rock..._

Seeing her recovery, it tried to bury her in a Rock Tomb, but she was too quick. She went in with a Bullet Punch, aiming for the crack.

There was an odd, howling noise as the stone shattered. And, too late, she realized that a Destiny Bond had been put on her when she was confused.

She had barely a second to watch the Spiritomb laugh its last laugh and dissapate, wondering if Destiny Bond worked with deaths, before the world turned to neverending darkness around her.

((I shall leave a cliffhanger >:)))


----------



## Dragon (Mar 1, 2009)

Storm returned Karg's searching look.

"Ah, okay. So, what genes do you have? If we are to fight together sometime, we should be able to guard each others' weakness." Storm looked up at the human. 

"Is he good," she asked in a quieter voice.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Mar 1, 2009)

((@ Mewtwo and possibly moon-panther: Have I created recurring NPC opponents or something?))

Karg's master returned soon enough.

"They're still finalizing who you're fighting.", he simply said, "So no fights yet."

Karg hated waiting, but, like in many other scenarios, had little choice in the matter. 

Karg turned back to Storm, "Magnemite. And you?", he returned.


----------



## Mewtwo (Mar 1, 2009)

Moonlight was on her ay to her sleeping place when she heard... beautiful singing. _I guess I can check it out... but I need to be back soon, or Master will punish me._ She quietly opened the door to the room with the singing, but she saw the aura of no one. ((Oh yeah, forgot to mention, since she is part Lucario, she can scan for aura.)) She did, however, see some aura under ground. She found a hole, and fired a small Aura Sphere, not big enough to hurt, but bright enough to let the Pokemon know that there was someone up there.


----------



## Dragon (Mar 1, 2009)

"Uh, Weavile." Storm looked Karg over. "What do your Magnemite genes let you do? For me it's mostly moves, and an Ice resistance." She grinned. "Which is pretty useful."
((BLARGH SHORT IS SHORT >_>))


----------



## Oreku (Mar 1, 2009)

Harbinger sat on a stack of wooden pallets in one of the crammed back-allies of The City, he watched as Ratatta foraged for food in the dumpster, every now and then extending a curved claw and shooting a small spark. He giggled as the rat like pokemon squeaked in discomfort.

_I wonder what's next around this dump..._ He thought to himself, _Master has been gone for a while... Is he preparing my next fight?_

Just as Harbinger allowed his mind to wander a bit more, a teenage boy came running down the alley, his Doc Marten boots making a loud thumping sound, "Harbinger, you've got a battle... Its against a Dugtrio, so I hope you are ready."

Harbinger smirked and nodded, the boy, his master Ben, turned around, allowing Harbinger to climb on him piggy-back style and Ben and the Weavile set off for the underground.


----------



## Thorne (Mar 1, 2009)

((I've had nothing to do, anyone want to fight?))


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Mar 1, 2009)

((Check the OOC thread...))

Another spark jumped, this time between two of Karg's claws.

"Control of electricity. I can use it to create magnetic force, too.", Karg replied, "I can fly if I generate enough magnetism."


----------



## shadow_lugia (Mar 1, 2009)

Scissors had no idea where she was, or even if she was anywhere at all.

To her, it seemed like a dream, in which there was nothing, and nothing ever changed or happened. She just could've been in some odd sleep-like state that she could think in, or she might be about to die. She had heard of fainting before, although it had never happened to her. Down in the underground, Pokemon didn't faint; they died. She had also heard Destiny Bond was something that created a link between two foes; if the one who had cast it fainted, the other did the same. And still, she wondered if it would work with death.

She doubted she was dead though, and not only for her sanity's sake. She had heard several different tales of what happened after death; some involved the dead being born again in a different body, others involved them going to different worlds, while still others said the deceased simply had no conciousness altogether. The last one seemed most likely to her, and if she had no mind, how could she think? And none of them mentioned being in endless nothing.

But now she saw the landscape, if one could call it that, had changed. There were colors, blurred and not forming images, but there was color. Was she becoming alive again, or was she going into one of those other worlds?

And she could move once again. Her ruined wing twitched involuntarily. That had to be a sign that something was happening at last, right?

Feeling was returning as well. She had heard the expression 'a dull ache in one's bones,' but she technically couldn't describe it like that, as she had no bones. All she had was an exoskeleton lying beneath her armor, exposed at the part that her scar was on. But there was a dull ache all throughout her body.

Suddenly she felt ready for a fight. Her eyes snapped open and started getting into focus after having her eyes closed, her muscles tensed, and she sat up, realizing that she was lying on the ground. However, her head hit something hard, sending a throb of pain through it. She decided lying on the ground would be nice as the sudden burst of adrenaline ebbed away.

"Ow," someone said, and there was movement. Her eyes focused again, and she sat up a little bit to see what it was. Her master was rubbing his forehead with a somewhat dazed look; he had apparantly been crouching, but had fallen when Scissors hit him.

"Master?" she asked. "Are you alright?" Her voice was hoarse.

"Yeah..." he said. "I was just worried about you. You've been out cold for about an hour."

She was instantly relieved. That meant she wasn't dead, unless this was some illusion.

There was an akward moment where they just stared into nothingness, unsure of what to say.

"Um..." said Master, breaking the silence. "Are you hungry...?"

"No, not really."

"Then... you should get some sleep. And I don't think you should fight tomorrow, either."

She nodded wearily, suddenly feeling tired. She had been thinking just that.

"Well then, I... uh... good night." He walked away and left her to drift away peacefully in dreamless, thoughtless sleep.


----------



## Darksong (Mar 2, 2009)

Flash looked up at her master. The morning light was just seeping in. "Your opponent is a Leafeon, I think," he said, rubbing her head. The Flareon purred slightly. "Remember, fire."

Flash nodded, rather condescendingly, as if to say, "I know that." She turned around and faced the ring, not scared one bit. Her eyes had a soft glint to them, but she would not lose. 

He handed her some kind of treat. "You'll probably need something to eat."

The red fox-like Pokémon nodded, taking the small piece of food from his hand gently. She didn't feel quite so hungry any more, but was still doubtful. Grass-types weren't always easy. She would just have to try her hardest.

((That's you, Tailsy. But how does the fight go? Do we kill each other or what?))


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 2, 2009)

((Dunno, stalemate?))

Mango padded silently next to his master, head up and eyes off unfocused into the distance. He could smell the mingled sweat of people crowding around the ring, the familiar scent of the man next to him and the faintest trickle of whoever his next opponent was filtering through the mass of smells colliding against his nose. Smoky. Flareon, probably. Huh, typical: he was always one to try and make every fight as awkward as possible just because.

It wasn't like Mango couldn't win. He'd done it before.

"Okay, you know how to handle this, right?" Condescending, too. Mango grunted in acknowledgement and padded forward, stopping right at the edge of the ring, his paw sliding against the metal marker before moving back. He couldn't see his opponent, but there was clearly no fear-scent; an experienced fighter, which was infinitely more amusing. 

Mango sighed and waited for the match to begin.


----------



## Darksong (Mar 2, 2009)

((Might sound stupid, but what's stalemate?))


----------



## Evolutionary (Mar 2, 2009)

An Aura Sphere floated down the tunnel entrance and Serene perked up, paws raised ready to defend herself. Did someone know about her secret place? After all the years had someone found here? Would they spread it round?

Serene paced around. Maybe the Aura Sphere was from a Pokemon firing it in a random direction. No, it would be stronger. Maybe it was her husband? No, Serene was getting too hopeful. Elegane(a Glaceon) had been given away to one of Master's cruel friends, even worse than Master. He would never be let out. 

Serene sighed at the memories they still had but the time they had lost. They used to meet here everyday.

Serene kept her ears open, not a whisper of the wind. Elegane was like that,a silent Glaceon. 

Serene shook her head, she was probably imagining things.

But this time as she curled up on her pillow and lay beneath her blanket she was wide awake, listening for anything or anyone.


----------



## Mewtwo (Mar 2, 2009)

The Pokemon did not answer. She fired another Aura Shpere, this time with a little bit of Shadow Ball injected in it but still small. She hoped the Pokemon answered this time.

((Just so you know what it looks like: An Aura Shere with a few strings of darkness strung aroound it.))


----------



## Dragon (Mar 2, 2009)

((Stalemate is when both sides call a draw, in a way.))

Storm thought a second.

"Well, I can use Ice and Dark moves, and freeze things. Uh.. not to sure about the Dark type, I can see in almost complete dark, but I haven't seriously experimented around with it."


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Mar 2, 2009)

"Begin!"

Laughing like a maniac, Fero dug underground, and began to tunnel.

_Time to trip you up, big fellow!_

He saw an indentation above him about three feet ahead. Clearly, that was where the Blastoise was standing

_Let's have some fun!_ Fero thought, tunneling towards the Blastoise.

He was almost under the Blastoise when he felt dull tremor. The next second, a blast of water cut through the ground inches behind him.

_Oh-_ was as far as got before a second blast of water struck him dead on.

_This guy's smarter than he looks!_ Fero thought after the blast had ended. Soaked, he began to tunnel again, this time aiming to go behind the turtle. 

Normally, the digging would have been easy, but with the water blasts, the ground had become mudlike, and digging was slow work.

_Time for Plan B,_ he thought, bursting out of the ground, claws glowing with poisonous energy.

"Let's see how good you are when I cut it in close!"


----------



## Evolutionary (Mar 2, 2009)

Mewtwo said:


> ((Just so you know what it looks like: An Aura Shere with a few strings of darkness strung aroound it.))


((I know, I've seen Lucario and the Mystery of Mew))

Serene stared up the hole. There was someone there, blocking the light.

Serene carefully fired a small Aura Sphere back.


----------



## Darksong (Mar 3, 2009)

"Go out there," her master said, ruffling her fur.

Flash shook her head and then gazed into the ring at the Leafeon. The Flareon then jumped into the ring. Her black eyes were narrowed as she crouched, waiting for the bell. 

Finally, its loud ringing sound reached her rhombus-shaped ears, almost causing them to vibrate. She prepared with a Swords Dance, but kept her guard up as she performed the complex steps. Most of the foe’s attacks would probably evaded as she moved from side to side. After a quick move to the right, she used Double Team, creating two other clones. Bravely, Flash braced herself for her opponent’s move, red fur bristling.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Mar 3, 2009)

The Blastoise aimed at Fero with its cannons, and proceeded to start blasting out ice from them. The First shot missed, but the second struck home, and Fero was thrown back while experiencing a pain that- for several moments- was nearly enough to make him yell in pain.

_He's going after my weak point,_ Fero thought, _And that shell of his is going to repel any attack that I would send... his... way...

That's it!_

Fero charged at the Blastoise, who began to fire at Fero again, and the Scorpion lept up and, against what little of his better judgment that he had, landed on the shell.

The Blastoise flailed around wildly, trying to get Fero off of it, and that's when it got an idea.

The turtle dropped to the Ground, and began to retreat its limbs, its head, and its tail into the shell, in preparation for using Rapid Spin.

That was when Fero made his move, which was stabbing his poison-coated tail and claws into the holes where the Blastoise's arms and tail used to be.

A long, loud howl of pain came from the holes, and all was silent.

Then, slowly, the crowd began to cheer again.

Fero looked at the Blastoise's shell one more time. He doubted that that creature's master would be able to recognize what was in the shell... if the body was ever extracted.

_You lose, weakling._


----------



## Mewtwo (Mar 3, 2009)

Moonlight saw the small Aura Shpere being fired back, so she knew that the Pokemon down there Decided to acknoledge her. "Hello?" She whispered. "My name is Moonlight. Who is down there?" She said it so quietly no one could hear but the Pokemon in the hole.


----------



## Evolutionary (Mar 3, 2009)

'Hello...' Serene said quietly not knowing why she was talking to a stranger. 

'I'm Serene Grace, Serene for short and Sere for even shorter'


----------



## Mewtwo (Mar 3, 2009)

Well, hi. Is it safe to jump down?" she asked. "My master's fast asleep, and he already knows I get up in the middle of the night for a snack, so he'll figure I'm getting a snack if he wakes up and doesn't see me..."


----------



## Evolutionary (Mar 3, 2009)

'Yes, it's safe' Serene said. there was something in the stranger's voice that made her think that they weren't dangerous.


----------



## Mewtwo (Mar 4, 2009)

"Okay." Moonlight jumped in what seemed like an empty space. She landed on a pillow. "Oooh, this is soft... But anyways, do you hate the fighting? Because I do."


----------



## Evolutionary (Mar 4, 2009)

'Yes, the fighting is awful' Serene said glad to finally meet a Pokemon that wasn't a bloodthirsty monster and shared her dislike of to the death battles.


----------



## Mewtwo (Mar 4, 2009)

"I'm actually a hemophobic pacifist, so this really doesn't work out well... does it..." she asked herself, directing the hemophobic pacifist part at Serene Grace, but directing the question to herself.


----------



## Evolutionary (Mar 4, 2009)

'Wow. Uh...blood? I hate it, but I guess I'll have to accept it' Serene whispered.

'How about we get some sleep for now? You can use a half of the pillow, this pillow is as big as a Snorlax' Serene half joked, but the cushion was about the size of a Snorlax.


----------



## Mewtwo (Mar 5, 2009)

"Sure, why not!" Moonlight curled up on the pillow, when a thought dawned on her. "Wait, how am I going to get back up?" she asked Serene Grace.


----------



## Coloursfall (Mar 5, 2009)

Agrona twitched.

There was a voice in her head.  Voices weren't good to hear in your head.  They meant you were going insane.  She wasn't insane, oh no!  She was strong, and brave, and smart...

She looked down at the crowd below.  Where was the voice coming from?  She buzzed her wings.  She couldn't quite see everyone down there, but... something stood out...  A statue..?


----------



## Evolutionary (Mar 5, 2009)

'It's quite easy. It's like a climbing wall, it even has dents which you can put your paws in to climb better. Of course I made them myself' Serene said.

((Mewtwo, maybe we should wait for the others to post))


----------



## Mewtwo (Mar 5, 2009)

((Okay, but first Moonlight will ask a question to Serene, Serene aswers, then we go to sleep.))
"Before Moonlight drifted off to sleep she had a question to ask Serene. "So... what Pokemon's DNA was injected into you? Mine was a Lucario, hence the Aura Spheres.


----------



## Evolutionary (Mar 5, 2009)

'I got a Togekiss DNA' Serene answered 'So I have Aura Sphere as well'

Serene laid down her head and drifted off to sleep.


----------



## Darksong (Mar 6, 2009)

Because her opponent wasn't reacting, Flash managed to use Swords Dance again. She took a few steps quickly, then rushed in for a Fire Fang with a smirk on her face. For a Pokémon who wasn't Fire-type, their teeth would probably hurt from the move, but the Flareon was used to this by now.

((Why is Flareon's Japanese name Buusutaa [Booster]? Because it boosts its body temperature before battle?))


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Mar 6, 2009)

Fero left the arena, and greeted his Master with a simple: "Did I overdo it?"

"No," he said, "I don't think you did enough damage, that's all."

"Not enough damage?" Fero repeated, surprised. "I stabbed it with my claws and tail while it was in its shell! How is that 'not enough?"

"I don't think you made it suffer enough before you killed it," he said, "You took it down too fast. Humor me and toy with the enemy next time."

"Fine," Fero muttered, "But only because you asked _so nicely._"


----------



## Arcanine (Mar 6, 2009)

Kenshi panted heavily. He made it to the finals, sure, but the battles were progressively longer, harder and more damaging. But that didn't matter. He _made it_ to the finals. He was one victory away from a good night's rest. Thankfully Master was in a good mood after Kenshi's victory streak. 

"Come Kenshi. Your opponent is waiting."

Kenshi walked to the arena, confident. He would give all he had got. Only for a night's rest. Laughing at his situation, he waited for his opponent to come.


----------



## Mewtwo (Mar 6, 2009)

((Hey, ES, we should wake up now.))
Moonlight awoke. "Holy crap, what time is it?! I've got a match against a Delcatty at eight..." she shook Serene awake. "Hey, I have a match against a Delcatty at eight, so I'm going to go check the time, kay?"


----------



## Mad MOAI (Mar 7, 2009)

((My turn.))

Mawlrath looked at his trainer.

"Go. It's your turn."

The Metagross said nothing. He stomped forwards onto the field. His opponent was... an Arcanine? He had some disadvantage. Well, time to analyze his strategy.

"Your move," he said. He had his mind focused on his enemy to watch its movements. If he could decipher them, it would probably be to his advantage. For now he readied a Psychic so that he could cast damage while he watched.


----------



## Darksong (Mar 7, 2009)

(Come on, Tailsy, I can't tie with you without your post!)

Flash crouched, stomping a foot irritably. She glanced back at her master, who said nothing.

(Sorry for one-liner...)


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 7, 2009)

(Sorry, I was away for two days. Geez D: You could've waited, yanno.)

Mango sniffed and listened quietly, hearing the irritated stomp of his opponent's foot on the ground. He could smell smoke, hear the crackling of flames pounding towards him but he didn't move, waiting until it stopped -- frustrated, probably. It happened a lot when he applied this tactic. 

He shifted into a standing position, ears twitching and alert for any movement the Flareon might make as he stretched and yawned, showing sharp teeth dripping with violently purple liquid. He straightened up, hawked back his collection with a ear-piercing sound and spat a pile of poison right in the direction the Flareon was presumably facing (pawsteps were heavier, probably the front). Maybe he could finish this quickly; he didn't really feel like messing with a fire-type... maybe he should just use Counter and slam it into the wall...


----------



## Evolutionary (Mar 7, 2009)

'OK' Serene said quietly getting up and quickly licked her messy fur, then using a small Aura Sphere to gently scrape the hair out of Serene's throat as no one likes furballs.

'I've gotta go, my match is just about to start...' Serene said noticing something...

'You said you were battling a Delcatty?'

But Serene had no time to think, her time instincts told her that she would be late if she didn't use a Sucker Punch(punching lightly but fast) as she would speed fast to the battle field.

Serene decided she shouldn't waste her energy and flew, looking like a jetplane and nearly as fast.

Serene reached the battle field which was cleaner than other fields and the walls on her side held no blood, Serene sighed with relief as she did worse when the walls were bloody.

Serene looked at Master and bowed. 

'Master, who am I facing?'


----------



## Arcanine (Mar 7, 2009)

_Steel and Psychic. What about the other types..._ Kenshi thought. He stopped for a second after the Metagross said to attack. He could be preparing something, but it was a chance Kenshi couldn't lose. Making use of an Extremespeed, he attacked with Fire Fang.


----------



## Mewtwo (Mar 7, 2009)

Moonlight raced up the hole using the ruts Serene told her qabout and, using the speed and agility of the Lucario inside her, made it there barely on time. 
"Master, I am he-"
"Where have you been? The match is about to start!" Moonlight walked out to the battling ring and-
"Serene?!"


----------



## Mad MOAI (Mar 7, 2009)

At the Fire Fang, Mawlrath lifted a foot, and the flames latched onto his leg. He loosed the Psychic, tring to concentrate it directly at the Arcanine's mind. And then, being part Gabite, he used one of his Ground-type moves. (This is all an attempt:) Sand swirled up from the bottom of the field and enveloped the Arcanine.

"Bet you didn't know I could cover for my own weaknesses."


----------



## Darksong (Mar 7, 2009)

Flash let out a cry that was... odd for a Flareon. "Wagaa!" Growling, she countered with a Fury Cutter aimed at the thing's side. _Now, how will I execute this attack accurately..._ With an angry glare, she was staring straight into the Leafeon's eyes, and the gaze blocked out all the pain of the poison. She wouldn't let it deter her too much. She had to focus.

((Hmm... how to make this a tie.))


----------



## Arcanine (Mar 7, 2009)

_Ground type: check. Let's see if he's got any more tricks up his sleeve._ Kenshi felt the Glalie inside him take control, the smartest side enjoying the challenge. 

"Actually, if you made it to the finals you should at least know how to do it." Kenshi used a Flame Wheel that broke the sand whirlwind, and used Agility before the Metagross could do the same attack again. "Tell me, with whom do I have the pleasure to duel?"


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 7, 2009)

Mango's ears flicked in surprise at the noise flooding his ears - what on earth was that supposed to be? Perhaps it was an effect of the genetic... whatever, whatever. He tensed, staring off to the right as he felt for the pawsteps' vibration running along the ground towards him. Closer, closer -

He moved to turn away but the score of claws pierced his flank, tearing over old scars and making him growl darkly in pain. Skidding across the ground, Mango crouched lower and shook himself furiously, coughing as dust swirled up around him and into his nose. His lip drew back in a snarl and he launched himself forwards, ears pulled back and listening for sudden movement, his face gleaming a blinding silver in the sunlight.

((Ngh, somehow throwing each other into opposite walls and KOing?))


----------



## Darksong (Mar 7, 2009)

((That's what I was thinking.))

Being bowled over, Flash hardly knew what was going on. She sneezed twice because of the dust. Her mind was turning around and going in the other direction, and it took a moment of sitting there before she could think. _Fury Cutter becomes more powerful as I use it, correct?_ She aimed another Fury Cutter, but first dodged to the side as she got close and then attempted to rake her enemy's shoulder.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Mar 7, 2009)

Mawlrath leaned to the side, but was singed by the wheel. After his enemy had used Agility, sand started blowing through an area, starting a buffeting storm.

"It depends on how much time we waste chattering like hyperactive Rattata."

_Now that I have the Sandstorm on my side, I should be able to evade attacks better._


----------



## Evolutionary (Mar 7, 2009)

Serene stared at the newly arriving opponent...

It was Moonlight.

How strange.

Serene jumped up and down waving to Moonlight while trying to not let her master know.

The battle started as the judge raised a black and white flag.

Serene acted fast, shooting upwards as always.

As she flew she let free she shot a powerful Aura Sphere while still moving, dear Glaceon had taught her that, Serene missed him(Glaceon).

Serene swooped down for an Air Slash as Moonlight got ready to move.


----------



## Mewtwo (Mar 8, 2009)

Moonlight managed to dodge the Aura Shpere...
and was hit dead-on with the Air Slash. There was now a bloody gash on her right(your left) shoulder. She then used Agility two times in a row, and shot back with a Shadow Aura Shpere.


----------



## Evolutionary (Mar 8, 2009)

Serene was hit by the force of a Shadow Aura Sphere and was knocked a little lower down but still no where near the ground. 

Serene used a Thunder down on Moonlight, strong as she could, it would be better to have it over and done with.


----------



## Arcanine (Mar 8, 2009)

_Sandstorm. How lovely. Especially if I know a way to counter it._ Kenshi used his ice-making abilities to create a pair of icy goggles. Hopefully they would protect his eyes from the dirt and improve his sight, although the sand would still hurt him.

"Well, I'm Kenshi. I think it's polite to at least tell your name to someone you are going to kill." This said, he jumped at high speed (due to Agility) and used Flamethrower in mid-air.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Mar 8, 2009)

"I think you've been mistaken. My name is Mawlrath."

As Kenshi jumped into the air, he tunneled underground and sharpened his internal ears in an attempt to hear where his opponent landed.


----------



## Evolutionary (Mar 9, 2009)

Moonlight was acting rather slow so Serene started let free a Hyper Beam after the Thunder. Then she froze in midair, unable to move.


----------



## Mewtwo (Mar 9, 2009)

Moonlight smirked as Serene froze and she dug underground.((NOT Dig just getting away from the attacks.)) Moonlight went right under Serene and dug her way out of the ground, jumped up and tried to bite her on the shoulder...
but missed and hit one of her invisible wings.

"What the heck, wings?" she said through a muffled mouth. "I thought you levitated or something! Then again, you are mixed with Togekiss. Anyways, I'm sorry I have to do this."


----------



## Evolutionary (Mar 9, 2009)

'Yeah same, my master is getting most annoying' Serene meowed despite the fact she used to be reasonably loyal to Master 'And yes, _wings_'

Serene tried to grab Moonlight and drag him up to the sky.


----------



## Mewtwo (Mar 9, 2009)

((MOONLIGHT'S A GIRL DANGIT))

Moonlight struggled to get free, then remembered she had claws...
She slashed Serene in the face.
She didn't want to do that, she hated fighting, especially with her only friend, but her Master would...
Oh, who cared anymore? She was boycotting her future matches until she _found a way out of here_.


----------



## Evolutionary (Mar 9, 2009)

((Oops, sorry it was late))

Serene yowled in pain but kept flying up and up and up. Finally it was so high that Master was just a small dot.

'Sorry, Moonlight' Serene whispered as she swooped down at the highest of speeds and slammed Moonlight into the ground and then with a Sucker Punch which was her only Priority move and her only way to speed up.


----------



## Mewtwo (Mar 10, 2009)

((Besides the first post, it's post No. 100! Gimme a prize))

Moonlight was dragged to the ground then hit with a Sucker Punch. She had one HP left. She ran at Serene with all her might, rapid firing Shadow Aura balls at Serene, and when close enough, she used Tackle.


----------



## Evolutionary (Mar 10, 2009)

((I get a prize as well, I actually got the 100th post :P))

Serene was knocked to the ground for a second and was hit by a Tackle. _What was Moonlight thinking? _Everyone knew the weak power of Tackle...maybe she was being nice.

Serene started getting very tired of all the dodging and fired off a final Hyper Beam.


----------



## Mewtwo (Mar 10, 2009)

Moonlight was extra-super-close to Serene, so the got hit dead-on with the Hyper Beam. She lay down, eyes in spirals, and barely clinging to life.


----------



## Dragon (Mar 11, 2009)

Mewtwo said:


> eyes in spirals


((FUUU- Do you have to do that? >:/))
Storm nodded, and looked around again. 
"So there's a fight tonight," she muttered, and sat down. Well, she could go over strategies, or just practice... strategy might be best for now.


----------



## Evolutionary (Mar 11, 2009)

The judge seemed to think that Serene had won but Moonlight was alive and fighting the pain. Serene felt it would be very mean to defeat Moonlight so she feel on purpose to the floor just when Master was celebrating her victory.

Master stared in disbelief, Serene could always hold out and not fall unless dieing and she seemed fine a little while ago...


----------



## Arcanine (Mar 11, 2009)

Kenshi saw the Metagross tunnel underground, and calculated some probabilities, but saw no other chance but to land. However, he prepared to use Agility out of the way should it be necessary.


----------



## Evolutionary (Mar 12, 2009)

((So...when will a storyline form because mainly we're only battling :P))

Serene leaped up at the right moment when the wild Chansey used Softboiled on her, but she had the feeling that Chansey KNEW that she wasn't really hurt jsut finding a way out of battle or to play well to a friend.

Serene blinked as naturally as she could and shot up into the air...

'DELCATTY!' Master shouted.

Serene shot back down.

'How did you heal so fast that you could fly just after waking?' master questioned.

'Well...well Master once I am healed I am fresh as new and all good, no long time to recover, my senses come back at once' Serene said.

'Fine fine' Master said remembering that she couldn't heal so well...


----------



## Mad MOAI (Mar 13, 2009)

_A vibration._

Mawlrath burst out of the ground just underneath Kenshi. To him, he was so fast he could not be seen as more than a teal blur. He was reaching up with one leg, attempting to claw his opponent as near to the throat or belly as possible.


----------



## Arcanine (Mar 14, 2009)

Kenshi felt claws scratching his belly and moved out of the way as fast as he could. Checking his injuries, he saw the place he was hit bleeding and some flesh showing. He only smiled.

"You know, I could applaud you if I didn't have paws," he said, gasping. Kenshi then rammed against Mawlrath, attempting a Flare Blitz.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Mar 14, 2009)

Not expecting the attack, Mawlrath was shoved to the side and spun around a bit. He was getting weaker.

"That hurt, you know."

_Apparently he waits for the opponent to attack and then hits them with a strong move. A good strategy would be to attack from a distance._

After an Iron Defense, he seemed to fade away from the darkness in Pursuit.

_He can't dodge something that doesn't miss._


----------



## Evolutionary (Mar 15, 2009)

Serene leaped up as she saw that light had faded and soon she would be free to go, Serene was thinking of her nice comfortable pillow and blanket...

'SERENE!' Master shouted and Serene swooped back down.

'You tell me WHERE exactly you sleep every night so I can get someone to check on you. Every trainer has been asked this, or so it seems by Miss Rich as a flying or levitating Pokemon has STOLEN one of her precious pillow and blanket as well as one of the ONLY 5 Golden Apples underground. Understood?' Master said.

'Understood Master' Serene choked out, she would NOT tell Master where she slept.

'Where do you sleep! I asked you!' Master shouted as she got out her whip which hadn't been used for ages.

Serene walked back a step at the sight of the whip and answered 'I...I sleep...I sleep in the Center of the underground in a small hole'

Master seemed most angry at me for no reason as far as she knew and shot down with the whip, with instinct Serene shot up into the air at least 30 Meters above the underground floor.

'SERENE! DELCATTY! YOU COME BACK DOWN RIGHT NOW!' Master shouted even louder.

Serene was too scared, she knew that she would regret this later, the punishment would be bad.

Serene flew off to the corner opposite the one where she normally slept just for safety and then sneakily, snuck to her corner when Master was fast fast asleep.

Serene used Dig again as she blocked the doorway every time she went out meaning it was covered in dirt.

Once she was in Serene rested, curled up like any other cat Pokemon and fell asleep.


----------



## Mewtwo (Mar 15, 2009)

Moonlight went to see Serene to check on her, but she couldn't find the hole she dug. 
"Serene?" she whispered, even though Moonlight knew she couldn't hear her. Then she remembered; she could sense Aura. _No, if she has hidden her hole, she is in hiding..._ just then her Master burst through the door. 
"MOONLIGHT!" Moonlight then jumped and turned around slowly. "I know you get a snack every night, but THIS is NOT getting a snack!" her master roared at her. Moonlight then jumped on her master's head, jumped off, and took off running. _I HAVE to get her away from Serene..._


----------



## Darksong (Mar 16, 2009)

Cryptica said:


> After an Iron Defense, he seemed to fade away from the darkness in Pursuit.
> 
> _He can't dodge something that doesn't miss._


((Pursuit can miss. Faint Attack cannot.

Come on, Tailsy, you coming?))


----------



## Mad MOAI (Mar 16, 2009)

Darksong said:


> ((Pursuit can miss. Faint Attack cannot.))


 ((Oh, yeah, I get the two mixed up a lot. Sorry ^^; ))


----------



## Evolutionary (Mar 16, 2009)

Serene heard the faint noise of Moonlight and then the shouting from her master. She curled up and tried to somehow send a message to Moonlight through her mind but she didn't have the DNA of an Espeon.

Serene slowly fell asleep, her eyelids dropped and she fell into a deep, dreaming sleep.

She was flying...in nowhere. And there he was, Luke the Lucario. He was her first mate but he died and he was replaced...Serene felt horrible that anyone could ever replace him. Why had she tried? 

Luke moved closer and closer.

He reached out to Serene with his lovely hand...

'Serene?' Luke said in his soft, sweet voice.

'Yes' Serene answered quietly bowing her head.

'You must be sad where you are now, with that '_master_' ' Luke said flinching at the thought of 'master', 'I thought I taught you to fight the power-hungry humans?'

'Yes, but Luke...' Serene trailed off sighing, 'Yes, but Luke you do know that I have to choice? I was born to obey Master'

'No. Serene you were born for me and I was born for you, your so called '_Master_' is not part of us. No she isn't, she is a worthless soul...' Luke whispered.

'No no, Master is part of me, I was born for you but you are gone...so my life has turned and now...now Master has taken over' Serene realized.

'Exactly, now Master has taken over. What am I? A memory of no importance? Something to forget?' Luke said half angrily, his temper was easy to build.

Serene answered 'No, Luke you're the most important...' 

'Don't pretend Serene, I know every move you make and I _know _how you fancied that Persian. How about you act normal and mate with one of your own kind' Luke shouted breaking into Serene's sentence.

'Please...' Serene begged.

'No, I cannot come back, I can only visit in dreams and ghost form which would cause a big rush of chaos and terror' Luke smiled.

'I...that Persian was nothing compared to you, I love you very much. You must know that' Serene said sweetly, she knew that Luke couldn't resist that voice he loved.

'Yes, yes I know. I love you too' Luke answered.

'See you tomorrow?' Luke asked.

'No Luke, I'm a cat Pokemon I can sleep forever if I wanted to'

'But _Master_ would be looking for you and you would be in trouble' 

'Truth is I'm in hiding, and I've hidden any scent of me and if possible, can you control my aura to look like a tissue or something just so none of your Lucario friends switch sides and start looking for me'

'Fine' Luke said, forming a ball in his hands and shooting it towards Serene.

Serene glowed bright blue and then to different shades of blue. Then she looked at herself, she looked normal.

'It's only your Aura that changed, I can tell when I close my eyes' Luke said smiling at Serene check herself out.

'Great' Serene answered, 'Hey Luke, I'm tired so I'll go to sleep for a while, kay?'

'Kay'

Serene rested her head onto her pillow and fell asleep again.


----------



## Arcanine (Mar 16, 2009)

Kenshi received the attack, but wasn't too affected. After that, he jumped away from Mawlrath and shot an Ice Beam at his feet. Maybe that would give him an opening.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Mar 16, 2009)

Mawlrath let the Ice Beam freeze his feet so that Kenshi would think he was doomed. He hit Kenshi with a Psychic about half a second later.

_If I can twist his mind enough, maybe he'll go insane..._


----------



## Evolutionary (Mar 17, 2009)

Serene felt dazed the next morning when she woke up, she tried to remember every detail of the dream but it all slipped up and all Serene could remember was Luke's appearance and the fact he could visit when she dreamed and was asleep.

'Okay, Luke are you here?' Serene asked to thin air feeling stupid.

'Yes' his sweet voice answered laughing slightly.

'Can you show yourself?' Serene asked.

'Yes, but it is painful and can harm my soul, too much time will make me truly fade away...' Luke said.

'I don't want to hurt you, but please?'

'Okay'

Serene felt the air beside her move and Luke appeared, his hand on her paw.

'You can't feel me if I'm not in ghost form but you can when I am in ghost form'

'I'm liking this ghost form'

'Hmm, me too, apart from the pain'

'What kind of pain?'

'A fading pain, like you're being pulled apart, every atom is a magnet not attracted to every other atom'

'Oh...' Serene finished.

'Turn back to the form that isn't ghost'

'Dark form'

'Yep'


----------

